# casting rod



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

Good Morning,
I am looking for a new casting rod. I King fish from a pier uing 6 to 8 oz anchors. I am using a 535 penn reel but I may switch to a 525 if I can find one. What would you suggest for a rod.
Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome*

Hi "b3butner",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

*whats the use of the rod....?*

is it going to be a heaver for the anchor or a fighting rod?


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

This rod is for my anchor line.
Bryan


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

any heaver 10 to 12 ft will do if its classed for 8 oz of weight. ive seen all types used, some i could not believe. if you want a good but inexpensive heaver, try the pinicale classic. 11.6 ft weighted to 9 ozs and usually on sale , especially this time of year, for 89 to 99 bucks. by the way a 525 will work well with it.


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

yea what demonfish said


----------



## Wtrdog (Jun 18, 2003)

Basspro has their Ocean Master rods on sale ($40 off) and they have a 12' surf rod rated 6-12oz. I got one last weekend i'll be trying out tonight. I ended up getting it for about $80.


----------



## GORD4862 (Jan 7, 2003)

TopSailbum,
What do you mean by an anchor rod? Do you guys throw 8 oz's
and use it as an anchor?
I've never heard that expression here in New Jersey.
Thanks
Gordon


----------



## THEGAME (Aug 4, 2003)

Depending on your finacial status you have 3 choices.Realy it does not matter about your income.You can buy those 300 dollar rods but I don't think you will get a better rod than say, The Tsunami TSTSC 12 footer.Rated at XH and 6 to 10 oz lure weight. Or a Tica , Ocean Master, or Okuma Solarus of close to the same rating .They are all under 100 and very simular.I have a Tsunami and will soon have a Okuma.( Its in the mail.) My Tsunami will throw bricks if I wanted it to.The okuma Solarus Casting version will not be out until December. But I am getting one( a 10 foot heavy ) early to keep and test out.I love free stuff.


----------



## Wtrdog (Jun 18, 2003)

I forgot to mention the Basspro sale was in store. I don't know if it's only the Arundel Mills (Baltimore) location or nationwide. sorry for any confusion.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

ok gord,,,, and anchor rod is used when king rigging off of a pier. you throw out a weighted hook from 6 to 8 oz which digs itself in the sand . tighten the line and it act as sort of an outrigger from which you slide your live bait down to live bait fish fpr the big boys. get the idea??


----------



## THEGAME (Aug 4, 2003)

We call that a slide line rig.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

and i call a sea mullet a whitting, just depends which state your from


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

*Demonfish*

What weight line would you use on a 525 or 535 penn for this anchor rod.


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

20# MONO with 6' 50# shock leader. thats my personal preference. some use the super lines, braids etc. i use the above


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

on my 7500 abu i use 20lb andes hi viz yellow. for shock i use 50 lb yozuri. you need shock in the length of the rod twice and enough for about 8 to 10 wraps of the spool.


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

*Demonfish*

I have noticed very few people use a snap swivel on their anchor.
Why is this? I never have myself but one would think it would make putting an anchor on and off much easier.


----------



## PlankCaster (Oct 22, 2001)

PLEASE!
Everybody realize that a shock leader is something that takes 4-5 turns around the spool of the reel! A leader that does not connect to the reel provides absolutly NO shock protection whatsoever and is VERY dangerous. There is no difference between using a 6 foot leader and just using the running line. The potential for breakoff if the leader is not connected to the spool is huge. Please realize that for your safetey as well as the safety of those around you you must use a REAL shock leader which wraps around the spool. Thanks and sorry for the rant.
Tight lines and popped riggers


----------



## THEGAME (Aug 4, 2003)

You are correct.I usualy wind my leader on five turns around the spool. Out through the guides of the rod and back to the reel.Short leaders are for wear from structure and fish.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

b3, i always use a large snap swivil on the end of my shock. for simple ease of change is the main reason. before i throw out my anchor i always throw a 6 oz lead first just to make sure the line is loose and i dont nest when i do throw the anchor, saves on anchors breaking off.

as far as the wraps on the spool of shock leader, other then for safty reasons, when you pull a large fish up to the pier and he decides to jet around a piling, you have a better chance of landing him when your trying to hold his head out of the water using 50 rather then 20 lb line.


----------



## Dogshark (Dec 29, 2002)

I've got an original Pinnacle Absolute 11'6" conventional in very good condition that works well as an anchor rod and a fishing rod, 5-9 oz+bait no problem. $100 shipped in the states. Shoot me an email if you're interested.


----------

